# Flecken am Koi



## Nadinche83 (16. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, 

wie in einem andren Thema schon beschrieben, gehts um die schwarzen Flecken meines Kois. 

Hab ihn gestern rausgefangen und fotografiert und grad gemessen  

Er ist 26 cm groß ohne die hintere Flosse. Wusste jetzt nicht genau ob man die berücksichtigt  also mit dürfte er dann ca. 30 haben. 

Dann war ich grad noch am rätseln ob er ein Mann oder ein Weib ist. 

Im Vergleich zu diesem hab ich meinen andren blau/weissen Koi auch noch rausgefangen, leider ohne zu fotografieren. 

Der ist ohne Flosse 23 cm groß. Im Vergleich zu dem roten erscheint mir der hintere Bauchteil etwas runder. Beim roten ist dieser flacher. Könnt ihr mir da zustimmen? oder sind sie noch zu klein für  solch eine ungefähre Bestimmung? 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder: 
Hier sieht man recht gut, dass der blaue runder erscheint im Vergleich zu dem roten: 
 

Und hier sind die Flecken des Kois. 
Sie fühlen sich weder rauh, noch sonst irgendwie unnormal an, also man spührt keinen Unterschied zu den restlichen Schuppen:


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*



> Er ist 26 cm groß ohne die hintere Flosse. Wusste jetzt nicht genau ob man die berücksichtigt



Hi Nadinche83

Die Japaner beziehen sie mit ein, die Israeli nicht.

Was die schwarzen Flecken anbelangt, so meine ich mit meinen Pigmentstörungen richtig zu liegen. Sieht zwar etwas " doof " aus, muß aber von dir toleriert werden.

Die werden nämlich bleiben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

Huhu, 

na gott sei dank  

Also da es keine Krankheit ist, ist es mir schnuppe ob er schwarze, blaue rote oder sonstige Flecken hat. Den Besuch beim Schönheitschirurgen spar ich ihm und mir  

Kann man was zum Geschlecht sagen? eher nicht oder?


----------



## sigfra (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

Hallo...


die Männchen sind eigentlich schlank...  

die Damen etwas runder...


----------



## Nadinche83 (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

hi, 

ja das weis ich ja  

ich wollt nur wissen ob einige Experten vielleicht auf dem Foto erkennen um was es sich handelt um m oder w. Ich find den blau/weisen runder als den roten.


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

Nadinche

Die Unterscheidung beim Koi ist wie bei uns Menschen. Das Weibchen hat 2 Kloaken und das Männchen nur eine.

Fang jetzt aber bloß nich an zu suchen, kannste vergessen. Denn da haben sich schon so manche Profis nen Wolf gesucht.

Aber möglich iss es !!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## andi (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

moin

wenn es einzelne schwarze punkte sind nennt man die flecken 
shimi 
shimi kommen einfach so und manchmal verschwinden sie wieder 
(das aber ehr selten)
manche varietäten sind sehr anfällig für shimi
dazu gehören zb asagi, hi utsuri, und otchiba shigure
auch wenn koi in schlechter wasserqualität gehalten werden neigen sie dazu shimi auszubilden
shimi ist nicht zu verwechseln mit sumi (schwarze zeichnung)
bei dem zweiten bild oben scheint mir das der fisch
jetzt sein sumi (schwarz) ausbildet
das sumi ist bei manchen jungen koi nur als schatten unter der haut zu sehen und entwickelt sich erst später (kann)
mach dich nicht verrückt ich glaube das der koi mit der zeit noch dunkler wird 
und ein ginrin goshiki oder so etwas in der richtung geben wird

männliche koi habe eher rundliche brustflosse
und weibliche eher spitzere die zudem etwas kleiner sind 
aber auch da scheiden sich die geister
männliche haben eine runde kloake und die weiblichen haben eine T form
das ist aber bei jungen fischen für uns nicht zu erkennen
abwarten bis sie geschlechtsreif sind 
die hinterher schwimmen sind auf jeden fall die männchen 

gruß andi


----------



## Nadinche83 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

huhu, 

danke für die Infos. 

Sagt mal ist es eigentlich gefährlich wenn die Kois nicht ablaichen? Ich hab auf ner Seite gelesen dass die nur in speziellem Kraut ablaichen? 

Dann gibts auch noch so "tolle" Laichbürsten zu kaufen. Sowas brauch man bzw. Koi nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## guenter (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

hallo nadinche,

das die koi nur im speziellen kraut ablaichen, habe ich noch nicht gehört.
laichbürsten (2m lang) habe ich schon 2 jahre im teich. aber die koi tun
mir nicht den gefallen ihre eier dort abzulegen. sollte aber anregen.

ein bekannter von mir (hat jedes jahr erfolg) lässt bis zum laichen alles was
auf der wasseroberfläche schwimmt in den teich. nach dem ableichen fischt
er dieses raus und wirft es in einen anderen teich. klappt bei ihm.


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Flecken am Koi*

moin

koi laichen gerne in flachwasserzonen ab
die nehmen alles was sie bekommen um abzulaichen
also die bürsten ziemlich an die teichoberfläche und nicht zu nah an den rand
denn wenn sie ihr spielchen starten geht’s ganz schön zur sache
wenn laich ausgebildet ist und der fisch laicht nicht ab
bildet er es zurück 
wenn sie den laich nicht abbauen (kann vorkommen) nennt man das laichverhärtung
und dann muss der arzt her

gruß andi


----------

